# The next FF Gathering is 24th March 2006 in Nottingham Pt 2



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

New home for us party people


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Can i please remind people to phone Monica in conferencing direct and book under REID party.

Do not book with reception

if you could let me know via IM once you have booked i will add your names?

Can i please remind you all that places are limited 

Mel
x x *


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Details and booking list for this meet is here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=30923.msg360499#msg360499

I will be adding additional info the thread detailed above 

Mel
x x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello Everyone 

Just popping in to say that I will be coming with my dp and ds   We are just coming for the Saturday night.  Can't wait to meet you all !

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Jennifer

I have added your family hun 

Cant wait to meet you also.

Mel
x x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Excellent !    

DP's firm arranged their annual stock take which is why I missed the last one    I have given him enough notice so that the company can      coz we are definately coming to this one  

My ds is looking forward to meeting you all, he gets quite involved in what I am doing on FF and has a heart for everyone on here   Bless him 


ps - Alan is a DP not a dh    yet


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Have amended my list Jennifer  

Mel
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

All booked and ready to go !!!

   

Looking forward to it already  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

You will have to start a countdown for us all now Jo  

It isnt that far away and i cant wait  

Mel
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I've got a new ticker


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 198 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!*​
*also it can be ................................
6 months, 17 days excluding the end date
17,107,200 seconds 
285,120 minutes 
4,752 hours 
28 weeks (rounded down) *


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Blimey jo you will have a few of those to do now to countdown 

Had horrible thought i had got the days wrong on my ticker but i havent 

Tried to book today but monica out of office will try again tomorrow except having to whisper as have lost voice! hope she can hear me   Sales call rang today and i picked phone up and cause they couldnt hear me they hung up  first time for everything!!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Think i will do them weekly  

Love Jo
x x x 
Hope the voice comes back soon
x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Fab count down Jo    Yeah, weekly might be best    

Can't wait! 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Very pretty Jo and well done - a lot of effort there 

Well done Jennifer too for getting a ticker 

Mel
x x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Me, Nay & Zak will be coming too but just for the saturday and for the meal too, it's quite close by so no point in staying really 

See ya all very soon guys 

Love

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I have just noticed this meet up and would love to meet you all again.  I won't be able to book anything as I'm due on 3/3/06 but I would love to pop in and say hello to you all, as I am only about an hour away from Nottingham.  Would this be ok?  Are the limited spaces for the meal only too or would I be able to book this nearer the time?

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Ive put you both down for the meal only  

Mel


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Mel Im a veggie too - do you need to know actual food requirements?


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

There is normaly adequate food for veggies but its just nice to know so i can ask for more veggie food if need be 

I do need to know if people are nut allergy - gluten etc though

Mel
x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Mel, my DH eats enuogh meat for the two of us i think


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

managed to get hold of monica! All booked for the friday and saturday mel  thanks

suzie xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Is that you and hubby Suzie?


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Cheers Suzie


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi there Mel & the party people   ,
Well i think i've read most of this thread , and then chatted to DH about it .
We would love to come to the meet up . We live very close to where it is being held , so we will just come for the meal and party bit , but not stay over , if thats ok . If your counting up , i don't eat meat or fish , but DH does .
Please let me know when i need to do anything else ( apart from making this post that is   )
Freespirit x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm getting quite excited about this, me thinks I should stay away from the wine on the night though - my poor Nottingham ladies had to suffer a very tispy me last weekend  then again, nah, a very tipsy Nikki will amuse everyone anyways - hey ya gotta have a clown haven't you   then again if I'm not tipsy DH will be and do his Elvis







impressions


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

OK I have teaken the plunge and booked me and hubby in for Saturday night.....

so can you add Nat & Col to your list please!!....no special requirements for us.....apart from WE MUST HAVE LOTS OF FUN!!...


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

ME!! I have a nut allergy!! But also if Dh eats nuts he makes me poorly (sharing bodily fluids and all that!) 
So for the purposes of menu planning one veggie with a nut allergy and one meat eater without nuts....no! That came out wrong,     I meant one meat eater also with nut allergy.

I say pass Nikki the bottle, its good entertainment!  (I'm sure she'd feel the same about me!)

Lizi.x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ok ok I'll drink wine and amuse everyone      Blame is totally on you though Lizi


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Looking forward to that


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jennifer now you won't be saying that when I get on the tables to do my Britney impression


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey - If my tx doesn't work - I might be joining you


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Good girl  

Though I so hope your tx does work x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

ty   So do I


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

- lets hope that it's DH joining you and not me as my impression of Britney is pants!!! He's not been drunk in years (due to trying to improve the swimmers) so he could be highly entertaining and a cheep date to boot!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll be Britney, my DH will be Elvis - it could be like a surreal Live8 or something


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Have changed my mind, I'm not coming now!  Seems like the people at this meet will be way too scarey!  

Jayne x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oi jayne can i ask who you are referring too


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jayne if you come I won't do my spice girls impression - you will be saving people from, well - HELL!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

well being the shy and quiet one i will watch from behind my plant


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Suzie I expect you to be up on the table with me after what I've heard


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Suzie will probably be holding on to the wall. 

If you can get her to bring her SIL along and ask for 'I've had the time of my life' from Dirty Dancing i promise you will not be dissappointed

Love kimx  x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

kim funny you should say that was just talking to my sil!! not sure it could be recreated if we tried


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

So we have
Dirty Dancing
Elvis
Britney Spears
Spice Girls

- I'm telling you Live8 or sorts


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

did someone ask for a theme for the evening or am i imagining it 

if so how about music people

if that makes no sense im sorry and im blaming it on my virus


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I didn't, think this all come about cause I was umming and ahhing about being on the vino as the Notts girls witnessed me on it last weekend


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh think i may be confused   , prob thinking of a different thread ^roflamo^ sorry  

nikki - good girl glad its not just me on the wine


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Whooo hoooooo!!! I got through to her at last!!  

Myself and John are now booked in for friday and saturday night, Mel could you please add us to the list  We are both meat eaters and have no allergies though John can be fussy sometimes!   

I'm pleased I got through today, I'm off on my hols early in the morning for 2 weeks so wouldn't of been able to try again until we got back, but there may not of been any rooms left by then  

Ohhhh I'm soooo excited now I can't wait!!  
     

I can't wait to finaly meet you guys 

Ohh ohh the excitement   Right I'm off now before I do myself some damage 

Nicky x x x  !!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Suzie I'll be strutting my (not so) funky stuff don't you worry


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

nicky!! fab you got booked 

mel is brekkie included like before ?


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 195 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!*​
*also it can be ................................
6 months, 14 days excluding the end date
16,848,000 seconds 
280,800 minutes 
4,680 hours 
27 weeks (rounded down)*


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Jo , 
I must bow down    thats so good !! 
 
freespirit x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Okay Olive, what's with the begonia      I am really very scared of you lot and think I may have to just be drunk on arrival to cope   (well, start as I mean to go on and all that   ).  

Jayne x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

begonia is my friend jayne or might be my partner for the weekend  

At my first meet i hid behind plant for over an hour as was too scared to introduce myself!! until kim realised it was me 

so now i always take my plant where ever i go


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> begonia is my friend jayne or might be my partner for the weekend
> 
> At my first meet i hid behind plant for over an hour as was too scared to introduce myself!! until kim realised it was me
> 
> so now i always take my plant where ever i go


Olive !!!        You take your own plant ?!? I'll certainly recognise you ,......mm........... do you lend your plant out


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Olive - Oh yeah, I remember you telling me about that when we were in London   Didn't realise you'd become so attached to the plant though     Well, at least I'll know where to look for you if you go missing   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Can we take palm trees to hide behind?!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

nats you are more than welcome hun !! 

KIM Sil and I will do our very best to entertain!! if i can persuade her to come with me and my plant! 

Everyone else! honest i really am the shy one and dont know where they get the impression from that im not


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Breakfast is included in with the price of your room girls


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ok tony just have to ask is was your post because im bringing my plant ??


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> Everyone else! honest i really am the shy one and dont know where they get the impression from that im not


Hmmmmmm, not what I've seen! 



Tony said:


> Breakfast is included in with the price of your room girls


Excellent! So I can go straight from the bar to the breakfast table. Actually, I probably don't need a room 

Jayne x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lmao Jayne    you can sleep in the lounge !


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh my  @ jayne


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Right, i am not missing this meet for ANYTHING !!

Will book in the morning, really cant wait to meet you all  

L xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm thinking I should say sober now, me thinks I may regret my actions on the night


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

leanne yey  you are def gonna have to come!! three muskateers will be together!!

Nikki - dont worry i will be the sober one with you! I dont drink am tee total


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

You and me then Suzie, stone cold sober all night


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Have just booked-yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Am only coming for the saturday night though  

L xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

yeyyyyyyyy good stuff leanne!! 

come on  peeps get booking!! can you tell im excited 

JO how many days hun


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Excellent Leanne - I am looking forward to meeting you and your lovely boys 

Can't wait for this meet up


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I well excited, something always seems to happen to stop me coming but wild horses wont keep me away this time   

Olive - cant wait to meet someone who apparently sounds just like me on the phone!!!

Jennifer - Cant wait to meet you too, going to be very strange putting faces to names!!


L xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Leanne

Its great that you will joining us this time 

Cant wait to meet you.

Mel
x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just for you Suzie 




































*Only 192 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!*​
*also it can be ................................
16,588,800 seconds 
276,480 minutes 
4,608 hours 
27 weeks (rounded down)
  *


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I have added you Mel and Tarnnia 

Mel
x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Mel,
  Sorry might be being thick here, but do I have to book just for the meet , I don't need to stay over as I live in Nottingham  .
Thanks,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Mel just needs to know how many of you for the meal on the Saturday Claire


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

how many days jo ?


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just for you Suzie 




































*Only 187 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!*​
*also it can be ................................

16,156,800 seconds 
269,280 minutes 
4,488 hours 
26 weeks (rounded down) 
  *


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Anybody else booked yet?


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Leanne ~ will be lovely to meet you and have a cuddle with your boys!    

Ooooh I'm so excited .... March can't come quick enough!

Marie xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

So glad you are coming Marie, good job i have two babies to pass around for cuddles so everyone gets a look in   

L xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 179Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!*​
*also it can be ................................
15,465,600 Seconds
257,760 Minutes
4,296 Hours

  *


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Please see this link for further info on what we can have at the meet if you all agree!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38022.from1127899898;topicseen#msg462692


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Mel

I have tried the link and it says it is unable to load the topic link


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

its working now


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Will be holding a raffle now 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37030.0

Also started an events list 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38058.0

Mel
x x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh i really cant wait now. Can we have Karaoke? I know its a bit 90's (and theres no way you wil get me singing alone!) but its a good opportunity for a massive giggle. I am sure my 2 muskateers will do a trio with me   

L xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Please dont forget when booking Monica is not there at the moment but the girls in the conference planning office do know all about making direct bookings for the Reid lot, Helen is the lady i spoke to yesterday.

*And dont forget no money has to be paid now - it is all paid on departure*

Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

* Anymore want to join us?*​
No money has to be paid upfront 

All details can be found on these threads:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=30923.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38022.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37030.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38058.0

Mel
x​


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Mel

Can you add me, rich, alexandra and molly for the saturday please!

We wont be stopping but we will be eating!!

Jxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

All added Jeanette

Cant wait to see you all again with your new little addition 

Mel
x x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

I have just booked to stay for the saturday night   

See ya all very soon  

Oh I am all excited now!!!!!!

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Excellent shezza - Looking forward to meeting you properly


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Updated my list Shezza 

Mel
x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

omg leanne!! cant believe you volunteered me and shezza (the other 2 muskateers!) to sing!! You know im the shy and quiet one!  

shezza fab to see you booked for sat eve!! yey  

Mel - thanks for the hard work you are putting in !  

love
suzie xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Woo Hoo - just booked my room for the weekend!

Fantastic! 
Debs


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Olive - quiet and shy, yeah right     Hope you are well xx

Shezza - so glad you have booked to stay the night. The three muskateers really will be together-yipppeeeee.

Debs - excellent that another southerner is coming too, i reakon we will be travelling the furthest, well worth it though.

Jeannette - cant wait to see you too.

Im so excited  

L xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Who is singing? Not me nope, not a chance!! Thats Nay's job 

I cant wait now 

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 175Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!*​
*also it can be ................................

15,120,000 seconds 
252,000 minutes 
4,200 hours 
25 weeks 
  *


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yayyy, Jeanette, we will finaly get to meet    Looking forward to it, and meeting your lovely family too   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I can't wait - lots of my ff buddies are coming


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jennifer I am drinking your quota btw


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Lots of mine are supposed to be coming to Jennifer but they still haven't booked yet   LOL
I think they need a good kick up the


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

yeahhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!  Can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just for tonight I am uninviting my not so DH, next week I'll put him back on the list though I expect


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Nikki will be drinking my share of the wine as I cannot drink   Won't you Nikki


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Pasty sweetie - of course


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

* Anymore want to join us?*​
No money has to be paid upfront 

All details can be found on these threads:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=30923.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38022.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37030.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38058.0

Mel
x​


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

OMG!

Molly will nearly be one!! 

jxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Just got my confirmation letter through the post wwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Shezza I had mine sitting waiting for me when I got back off my holidays, Its still sat here on my computer desk, I really must put it somewhere safe before John throws it in the bin thinking its rubbish  
Now to think where I can put it thats safe but somewhere I will remember where it is...............

Nicky x x x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

I have got mine on my e-mail as thats how they sent it...

Nicky - tel us where you put it and we will remind you nearer the time !!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

NATS WE GOING TO BE STALKING EACH OTHER AT THIS THEN ?


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Nats Good Idea  

Ermmm................. will let you know where when I think of somewhere first though


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

i havent had a confirmation letter!! will have to chase it up! i didnt get one last meet either , do you think they are trying to tell me something


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Nicky - hope you havent forgot already!  LOL

Nikki- thing is I know what you look like!!....but yes, seems like stalking is going to be the main part of the evening for me!!..better watch out!!

Natsxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nats said:


> Nikki- thing is I know what you look like!!....but yes, seems like stalking is going to be the main part of the evening for me!!..better watch out!!


   Nats that is scaring stalker speak  but I have super powers that will enable me to know you without you knowing I know you


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

OK if I ask nearer the time, I have hid imy confirmation letter in my blue box file under the computer   

Nats its your responsibility to remember that  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

No Probs.....your secret is safe with me!....have also told my dh so he can be my back up if I dont manage to come through for you!   

Nikki - I have already started to draw my stalking plan....I have contacted the hotel, who have now released a map and plans of the area....so at this present time....I cannot say anymore...  

Something big is going down!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nats you seen Mission Impossible ?  Do you have plans of the venting system though?  There are ways and means of stalking the stalker - its my mission and I have choosen to accept it


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

You can count on me.....
I tell you what, Mission Impossible is for kids....if you have watched Mr & Mrs Smith.....well I am just as clever as Angelina Jolie...

Oh yes, be scared..........be very scared!

You may have just taken then the wrong mission!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I have my own Assassin in the form of my DH, as a team we are unstoppable


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Experienced stalkers never reveal thier secret weapon....


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

REMEMBER ONE THING THOUGH NATS -  ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

are you a "member of dangerous stalkers" too then?

MODS


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 166 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!*​
*also it can be ................................

14,342,400 seconds 
239,040 minutes 
3,984 hours 
23 weeks (rounded down) 
  *


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo! 166 days left!! thanks for update jo


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

p.s just realised my ticker is a day out  ah well too complicated to change it!! and it will be a nice surprise when it comes a day early


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

* Anymore want to join us?*​
No money has to be paid upfront 

All details can be found on these threads:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=30923.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38022.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37030.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38058.0

Mel
x​


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Mel - can you add me to the list please hun  

Not sure if I will be stopping over but will definately be there on the Saturday.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

HOW MANY DAYS JO ? sorry didnt mean to shout  just thought you might not hear me


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 160 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!*​
*also it can be ................................

13,824,000 seconds 
230,400 minutes 
3,840 hours 
22 weeks (rounded down) 
  *


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

* Anymore want to join us?*​
*No money has to be paid upfront *

All details can be found on these threads:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=30923.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38022.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37030.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38058.0

Mel
x​


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

come on everyone! laughs and great company guaranteed!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

It is quite scarey how quick this is coming round!

My fingers are firmly crossed I will still be able to make it due to the new job!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Awwwwww Nicky - i hope you can book the time off in advance - tell them you have a very important date 

Mel
x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Mel if I can't I will turn up before or after a shift for a bit - I just may be turning up in hospital scrubs though


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Fingers crossed you still manage to make it Hun. 

Can't you just tell them it was booked before you took the job?? And it's too important to miss 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

You have to come Nikki


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

OK

Nikki - It is law once you have put your name down you HAVE to come to the meet.

No backing out or making up excuses 

Mel
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and we are the law enforcing police army







arent we mel!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

We could always turn up at the hospital and kidnap her


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

You guys are so funny.

I cannot take the time off and I have limited time left and me and DH still haven't hd a proper hooneymoon so saving it for that.  What ever my shift is I should be able to pop in for a bit - hey it might even work out that on my week of nights is the week before so will have a few clear days anyway!  Will know nearertime but if I can even pop along for an hour I will trust men - but year you could alwys come kidnap me too


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I phoned them today to say i havent had any confirmation and they said my room is booked under the reid party so i dont need confirmation, as its under the reid party  now im confused as some people have had a letter!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hmmm I had a letter and it was definatley booked under the Reid party because I didn't even have to give her the dates, as soon as I said the Reid party she told me what weekend it was 

Was it Monica you spoke to? She is the one I booked with and its her name/signature on the bottom of the letter, Though it doesn't say anything on here about being booked with the Reid party  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I booked with Monica and haven't had a letter either - she did say I would have to give her credit card details at some point though - perhaps I will get a letter then ?

Did you all have to give CC details ?


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Jennifer, I think I gave Johns card details over.   It was just before my hols so was in a bit of a fuzz, But i'm sure I gave his card details, It doesn't say so on my letter though  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

You do have to give card details but they *WILL NOT* take any payment until departure (you can pay any way on departure aswell, it doeds not have to be by card - we have paid by cheque before now)

Mel
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

How long Jo??  

I asked John and we did book with a credit card, He remembers panicking at the time because he had no money in his account at the time I booked 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

* Anymore want to join us?*​
*No money has to be paid upfront *

All details can be found on these threads:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=30923.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38022.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37030.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38058.0

Mel
x​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 140 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!*​
*also it can be ................................

12,096,000 seconds 
201,600 minutes 
3,360 hours 
20 weeks 
  *


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks jo  



love
suzie xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

1 day since EC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

think thats what i meant kim


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

what


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Jo your ticker says 364 days till ec


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

, yeah I saw that but liked the 2 rainbows together, thought I might leave it until my babies are back with me 
x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

LOL you leave it as long as you like 

Love kImx x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

COME ON PEOPLE ANYONE ELSE WANT TO JOIN US (sorry about the shouting but thought they might hear us  

suzie xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

* Anymore want to join us?*​
*No money has to be paid upfront *

All details can be found on these threads:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=30923.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38022.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37030.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38058.0

Mel
x​


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Just phoned Nottingham and Monica is now back in the office  so all bookings through her please.

Mel
x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I'm definately going to be coming - just not very good at getting my butt into gear and booking!  If I've not done it by first week of Jan, can someone please feel free to give me a boot up the butt!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Will that be all three of you Sue?

Cause i need to put you on the list 

Mel
x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue, you're getting a boot up the butt now







-book it!  

Love

Jayne x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

You tell her Jayne  
Sue ~ don't put it off do it tomorrow 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Sue - Hope you have booked your room?

Mel
x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Mel

I think we may pop up but probably just for the meal if thats OK.

Clare


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I have my shift pattern till mid Jan at the mo so won't be for a few months yet whether I'll know if I'll be turning up in work uniform or not yet


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thats fine Clare - If you could let me know for definate more near the time that would be appreciated.

I will have the menus sometime next week 

Nikki - 

Mel
x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Ouch, my bum hurts - easy on the kicking please! 

I'm not that organised, of course I've not booked yet.

Mel, I would imagine it will be just me and littlun - with all the DRUGS! Dion's on these days, he's not really able to have a good drink so I think would feel too out of it, especially as if he can't drink he usually likes to do 'fitness' stuff in the 'gym' and can't do that either now coz of being too breathless, so don't think he'll enjoy it.

So, it'll be me and an even faster littlun to chase after - reckon he'll give Joe a run for his money.  We ought to set up a race!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Book today Sue!!!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

New home this way ------------------------------>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42029.new.html#new

Mel
x


----------

